# Demon Monolith



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

My first 2010 project is complete (well, except for some weathering effects and waterproofing!). Took longer than I expected, but I'm happy with the result... it will dominate my cemetery scene. Full how-to on my website if anyone is interested. Enjoy


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Very creepy! Love the glowing eyes, looking out into the night!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice! Weathering will be the icing on the cake for this piece.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That is amazing. Nicely done. Can't wait to see it out in the cemetry.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's really cool. How tall is it?


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

That is awesome! I checked your website too and there is plenty of cool stuff there too.
Keep it up!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments folks! The whole thing stands about seven feet at the tips of the wings. His head is right around six. It's big "secret" (I go into detail on my site) is that the block of styro for the monolith came out of the Queen Mary haunt in Long Beach.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow!! Very creative!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

good work! but then you always do good work


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Coming from Stolloween, that's high praise indeed! Thanks


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a great way to do a monolith. Looks great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice monolith! love the eyes!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

absolutely beautiful work, very nicely done!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work ... been a fan for awhile!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanx everybody!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome job!!!! I really like the eye's


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice work. Looks like a good size.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Love it! Awesome work...that's great looking.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice job, that will look great in the cemetery.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ooooh .that's cool


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is so awesome!! love the glowing eyes!!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Appreciate it everybody!


----------



## WitchOtastic (Jul 1, 2009)

That ROCKS!!!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The season is upon us! Nice job.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Love your site...cool stuff!!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome! I love it!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Dreadnight - that is truly inspiring! Excellent work.


----------

